

WePloy: WePay's Deployment Tool - sophmonroe
http://dev.wepay.com/blog/2010/11/30/weploy-wepays-deployment-tool/

======
jbyers
Note that the author is Rasmus Lerdorf, the creator of PHP. The system he
describes covers a variety of edge cases that are almost never properly
handled in PHP deployment scripts I've seen in the wild.

~~~
rll
I'd say they tend not to be handled well in most deployment mechanisms
regardless of the language because all moderately complex systems are going to
have multiple levels of caching that need to be taken into account when you
are trying to update without restarting anything.

This isn't a failure of the deployment tools, by the way, because there is no
way to write one that can take everything into account.

~~~
blasdel
There is a fundamental difference — PHP is one of the only programming
environments for any system in which the minimum viable deployment mechanism
is _nothing_ , and for which that approach scales to considerable heights.

Other environments demand a base level of sophistication for even a Hello
World app to ever execute in the first place.

------
DanielRibeiro
Twitter's murder project( <https://github.com/lg/murder> ) for deploying via
bittorrent was also really creative.

~~~
rll
Yeah, I looked at that too, but we don't quite have the number of servers that
Twitter does. :) The primary goal was to get the deploy sequence and cache
management right.

~~~
thwarted
We looked at a bittorrent/murder based system also, but found that the time it
takes to get the (IMO massive) code base on to the machines is one of the
stages that takes the least amount of time.

------
jonursenbach
I find it hard to believe that this is Rasmus' first public code contribution
on Github.

~~~
rll
Well, the things I have contributed to over the years have had their own
source control systems.

------
leftnode
This is pretty awesome, I was looking for something exactly like this the
other day. I can't wait to play around with it.

